# Smith Machine Vs Olympic Bar



## Paul Jones (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello All

I can bench 200kg on an olympic bar could i acheive much more using the smith machine because of the ease of use compared to the bar.

If so how much would the gain be

The reason why i'm asking this is because a few friends have pushed heavyer weights on a smith machine but when we are all down the gym together the cant do no where near on the olympic bar.

Are they full of S*** or is there a differance. If so is there a comparison chart as such to calculate it by.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

mate u can bench 200 kg and ur asking us advice on benching??

u sure ur talking in kg not lbs??

how long u been training? what are ur stats?


----------



## Paul Jones (Aug 2, 2005)

300kg squat for 1

340Kg dead lift for 1

400Kg Bench Press for 1 ( Multi gym )

I have been training 24 years the above are personal bests however i only train every other day to give body time to recover etc.

The question i asked early on is mainly because my mates recon they can push lift bla bla heavyer weights using the smith machine.But when they come to do simillar using the olympic bar they cant do it.Is there a scientific reason for this or what. As my theory is you can either do it or you cant.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats some serious lifting

Personaly I would avoid the smith machine, though you would probably be able to lift more on it as it takes away the balance part of the exercise, that you get using the oly bar


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Is this serious? You have an 1850lb powerlifting total, and you're asking if you should use the smith machine???

Yes, your friends telling you to use the smith machine are full of sh1t.

What are your stats dude?


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

wow! 200, i cant even bench half that  , can we c some photos of you ?


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Serious lifting mate, congrats. What like to see your stats as well. Why is this in the articles section BTW? Agree with what everyone else says, not a fan of the smith machine, can cause joint problems etc.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

vervefan said:


> Serious lifting mate, congrats. What like to see your stats as well. Why is this in the articles section BTW? Agree with what everyone else says, not a fan of the smith machine, can cause joint problems etc.


Good catch, thanks. I've moved it.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

impressive lifts!

To bring up what has already been said before:

'...the smith machines only use is as a towel rack...'


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

good lifts, same total score as myself.

smith machine?? no use whatsoever. wouldnt even hang my towels on it!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

The reason why they can lift more on the Smith machine is because it is counter balanced, so basically you haven't the weight of the bar 20kgs, so in theory you should be able to lift 20kgs heavier on the Smith Machine than on the Olympic Bar.

You also are using less muscle's to do this as your balancing muscles don't come into play so using less energy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The only thing I use smith machine for is shrugs.

Other than that, I would not use that for any compound exercise.


----------



## Nev (Dec 13, 2004)

i must admit i use the smith machine alot , and totaly agree that i could bench more on that ,than on a bar . makes me look better in the gym tho heavier weights  . so the basics of this thread is dont use it , i will recive better benefits and strenght gain from using the bar .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But, if that is all you have then no probs at all.

You have to do what you have to do.

I do use it for shrugs and sometimes upright rows if someone else is using the oly bar's.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

i have recently, well for a couple of months been training in a gym. always trainned at home before that so all the machines are great new toys to me. Been using the smith machine for bench as its a safe way to push heavy as i would like to get my bench up to some thing half respectable!!

done 3 sets then went over to do some inclined dumbell presses today, now i know my tri's were already a bit knackered but i just picked up some 50lbs DB to start, and i struggled to do 5 reps lol now my tri's let me down but i was wobbeling all over the place!!!

before i come to india i was doing DB press as my main press, and i can seen now the benifits of stabalizing muscles!! DB or Bar should definately be the main exercize used IMO


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

fits said:


> i have recently, well for a couple of months been training in a gym. always trainned at home before that so all the machines are great new toys to me. Been using the smith machine for bench as its a safe way to push heavy as i would like to get my bench up to some thing half respectable!!
> 
> done 3 sets then went over to do some inclined dumbell presses today, now i know my tri's were already a bit knackered but i just picked up some 50lbs DB to start, and i struggled to do 5 reps lol now my tri's let me down but i was wobbeling all over the place!!!
> 
> before i come to india i was doing DB press as my main press, and i can seen now the benifits of stabalizing muscles!! DB or Bar should definately be the main exercize used IMO


Good point , i like the DBs for the stabilizing muscles and try to do flat or inclines at least every other chest workout


----------

